# Seaview periscope puzzle



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

As mentioned, I'm pondering a cutaway version of the seaview. I've just purchased the model, so I'm getting serious (kudos to Megahobbies for speedy shipment) But a thought occured to me while contemplating its design. We all know the periscope is located in the control room (as depicted in the show) but in actuality sub control rooms are located in an area of the hull directly beneath the sail, so the periscope's shaft would lead straight down into the control room. I guess artistic license dictated the location of the scope for the show, but it means that some bizarre mechanisim had to be in place to divert this shaft so far forward in the ship. I guess a screen image of the the periscope's view would have have been more accurate for the sub's futuristic design, but it would certainly be more boring to have Crane watch a screen rather than having the periscope pop up & down.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Aurorafan said:


> As mentioned, I'm pondering a cutaway version of the seaview. I've just purchased the model, so I'm getting serious (kudos to Megahobbies for speedy shipment) But a thought occured to me while contemplating its design. We all know the periscope is located in the control room (as depicted in the show) but in actuality sub control rooms are located in an area of the hull directly beneath the sail, so the periscope's shaft would lead straight down into the control room. I guess artistic license dictated the location of the scope for the show, but it means that some bizarre mechanisim had to be in place to divert this shaft so far forward in the ship. I guess a screen image of the the periscope's view would have have been more accurate for the sub's futuristic design, but it would certainly be more boring to have Crane watch a screen rather than having the periscope pop up & down.
> Any thoughts on this?


Could it be possible that the periscope imaging array is in the sail, but the control head itself is in the control room, electronically tied to the scope instead of mechanically?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah, once again the Seaview Periscope Paradox rears its ugly head!


Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Could it be possible that the periscope imaging array is in the sail, but the control head itself is in the control room, electronically tied to the scope instead of mechanically?


Of course, that doesn't explain why there still has to be a traditional periscope tube in the control room. Unless it's because (here we go again!) a sub captain just doesn't feel like a sub captain unless he can order, "Up periscope!" and grab those pull-down handgrips and turn around 360 degrees to have a good look at whatever's on the surface. Any schmuck can look at a video monitor!

If you're planning a cutaway _Seaview_ with full interior, it seems you have two choices regarding the control room location: either leave the kit parts as they are, with the control room directly aft of the observation nose (accurate to the interior set from Season 2 onward) and ignore the periscope issue, or move the control room to its logical position under the sail, with the interior and exterior periscope tubes aligned. That configuration, of course, would be non-canonical unless you're doing the 8-window, Flying Sub-less movie/Season 1 version.

At least you don't have to decide whether the control room should be offset by 36 degrees!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Could it be possible that the periscope imaging array is in the sail, but the control head itself is in the control room, electronically tied to the scope instead of mechanically?


Dang, that's a fancy way of saying it's a CCTV! :lol:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Blame Irwin Allen. Also, the sail ladder is behind the scope in the control room but on top of the sail the ladder is in front. Try placing the control room flying sub hatch where it is and make it line up with the FS hatch. That's a good one too. Nothing fits right in the Seaview. I've always said it works in Irwin Allen's fantasy world and nowhere else.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> Dang, that's a fancy way of saying it's a CCTV! :lol:


I likes to use them purty words....


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

In the novelization of the movie, the periscope is actually a camera. I have read that the system is used in most modern subs, and for the same reason, so that there are as few breaks in the pressure hull as possible. In modern subs there is an emergency periscope in the sail.

Irwin Allen was not alone in creative architecture, just try in make the floor plans in most movies, and tv series buildings, and vehicles fit the exterior. Remember, the interior of the ST shuttle craft is much larger than the exterior.

David.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I will have to take license, the way Irwin did, I suppose. Of course I will leave the control room up front and devise some mechanical justification. I hadn't even thought about the sail ladder. That's even more than license, that's license and registration


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Oh, here's another thing. The torpedo room. Typically that would be in the nose of a sub (I keep using the polaris model as a reference) Where did the torpedoes fire from? I don't believe it's ever seen in the show. I mean an exterior shot of the ship discharging a torpedo. If I'm not mistaken, torpedoes are in the same room where the diving bell & mini sub are kept. -half way between the sail and the rudder. Geesh, this only gets worse


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Trying to make too much sense out of Sci-Fi things from a time when such things were not considered important, is a migraine waiting to happen.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Aurorafan said:


> . . . The torpedo room. Typically that would be in the nose of a sub (I keep using the polaris model as a reference) Where did the torpedoes fire from? I don't believe it's ever seen in the show. I mean an exterior shot of the ship discharging a torpedo.


The Seaview was shown firing torpedoes in the feature film. The torpedoes emerged from the underside of the bow, with no visible doors or openings. They just came out of nowhere.

IIRC, Ductapeforever added external torpedo tube doors to the belly of his "navalized" _Seaview._


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

scotpens said:


> The Seaview was shown firing torpedoes in the feature film. The torpedoes emerged from the underside of the bow, with no visible doors or openings. They just came out of nowhere.
> 
> IIRC, Ductapeforever added external torpedo tube doors to the belly of his "navalized" _Seaview._


What's really funny is the torpdoes in the missle room face the engine room. The fantasy world of Irwin Allen strikes again.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I believe they had U-joints in the periscope tube.

And the torpedos were made of rubber and would bend around a big bend in the torpedo tubes and fire out the front.

Sheesh - anyone could figure that out! 

Huzz


----------

